# Who knows this sound card?



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

I need your help please. I bought a used engine with a soundcard in it.
But there is no manual. 

Who knows this sound card?
Is there a connector for a recharging battery?
If yes, what voltage.

Really appreciate your help.

Connectors on the left are: red/white - track power , black/brown/black - volume , white/blue - speaker
Connector no2 on the right: reed switches

Thank you.

Stefan


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Yippie,

the internet helped me after a while.
It is a german card made by Champex-Linden.
It is their item no CL63221.
Needs a 9V battery.

Bye
Stefan


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's their page on it unless you already have it. Regal 

http://translate.google.com/transla...acG&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&prmd=imvns


----------

